# coving small green house



## silvexa (Apr 4, 2006)

wat is the best thing to cover a small green house used to spout and grow the plant till they need to be transplanted to a bigger pot?

ie, clear plastic, green mesh,,, ??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2006)

not sure what your question is. are you trying to hide your plants or do you want to make a dome to keep moisture in? do you have any pics? explain what you are trying to do?


----------



## silvexa (Apr 4, 2006)

im not worryed bout hiding them i would just like to keep to moister*spelling* in


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2006)

clear plastic will work fine. be sure it is air tight. what are you growing in? soil? what kind of lights? how big are your pots?


----------



## silvexa (Apr 4, 2006)

im growing outside not lights just all day sunlight, growing in poting mix and the pot have plant of room for the roots to grow in


----------



## silvexa (Apr 4, 2006)

ended up just buying a green smallish  green house bout 1.5m h, .5m d, .7m w.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2006)

*Yes clear plastic will work fine for what you want to do. Good luck on your grow. *


----------

